# Latest hack work



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like they have some 2/0 running through some 3/4....cool.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Some more pics. I should be finishing a proposal but I can't get motivated. So I am posting pics here when I should be working. Hope the boss doesn't fire me.:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Looks like they have some 2/0 running through some 3/4....cool.


#1 thru 1/2" to pool panel.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> #1 thru 1/2" to pool panel.


I was kinda close...very nice though.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the LB with the flex coming into the side with a few kinks just to give it style :no::laughing:

But it all works, so what is the problem? :blink:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

The pvc you see feeding the temp box was already there. It was 90 down. I tapped on the coupling and twisted it to face up and strapped it. At least I secured the pvc and the uf. I wonder if that makes me only half a hack....:whistling2robably not...:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I was kinda close...very nice though.


 

Yea you were close. And this was done by a pool company I see around town a lot.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> ...........But it all works, so what is the problem? :blink:



No 3M Scotchkote. :no:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> No 3M Scotchkote. :no:


 
Well there are several pvc boxes for the low voltage lighting in the ground....... might just be some scotchkote in them hills!


----------



## Pedro D (Sep 10, 2010)

It looks like perfectly good work to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Pedro D said:


> It looks like perfectly good work to me. :thumbsup:


 

It does pass the mexican code of if it works...... it's right....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Pedro D (Sep 10, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> I like the LB with the flex coming into the side with a few kinks just to give it style :no::laughing:
> 
> But it all works, so what is the problem? :blink:


Those who do hack work shouldn't criticize others doing hack work. :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Pedro D.. why don't you stop playing stupid Troll games and get a REAL account on ET.

I don't understand your logic, but I am the one with a problem putting PVC boxes in the ground..according to you :blink::blink:


----------



## Pedro D (Sep 10, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Pedro D.. why don't you stop playing stupid Troll games and get a REAL account on ET.


This is a real account. 



> I don't understand your logic, but I am the one with a problem putting PVC boxes in the ground..according to you :blink::blink:


I'm not surprised. If you understood the logic of why it was bad, you would stop doing it right away.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Pedro D said:


> Those who do hack work shouldn't criticize others doing hack work. :no:


Being called a hack by a Troll... now thats funny.. :laughing:


----------



## Pedro D (Sep 10, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Being called a hack by a Troll... now thats funny.. :laughing:


:yawn:....


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

wow that is messed up. some people are screwed up.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Got to love those double-lugs!

A faker with some style! :thumbup:

Whats your plan,

keep the stuff in place, move it out a C.H. and mount it on strut posts?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Got to love those double-lugs!
> 
> A faker with some style! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


We are moving it all outside. A 2x4 wall will enclose the existing conduit. Ill have to set a j box for service entrance conductors. The ground level is being raised 3feet on the outside wall behind the existing disco so the conductors won't reach.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Is that one double lug on the left attached how I think it is? Did the hack just cut off part of the lug and jamb the rest under an existing lug?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Is that one double lug on the left attached how I think it is? Did the hack just cut off part of the lug and jamb the rest under an existing lug?


 
I don't think they cut anything off. Looks like they removed the piece that the wires on the left are attached to and bolted the lug straight to bus on the right.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Looks like they have some 2/0 running through some 3/4....cool.


I think that's the G.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> I think that's the G.


 

Nope that is #1 ran in seperate 1/2" pvc to feed pool panel.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I don't think they cut anything off. Looks like they removed the piece that the wires on the left are attached to and bolted the lug straight to bus on the right.


I mean this lug, the one to the left of the arrow (I don't have photoshop either)


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I mean this lug, the one to the left of the arrow (I don't have photoshop either)


 
IDK...I saw what a mess it was and snapped a pic. I'll be tearing it out in sometime in the next few weeks. Ill let ya know. I do know it was bolted tight because I moved the #1 attached to it and it was tight.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I mean this lug, the one to the left of the arrow (I don't have photoshop either)


Is that a lug inserted into another lug?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Is that a lug inserted into another lug?


That's what I see too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> That's what I see too.



Looks like the double lug has been ground off or cut down to make a 'finger' small enough to fit into the single lug.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> That's what I see too.


 
I think it is one lug modified to fit that cluster f of a hack job.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Looks like the double lug has been ground off or cut down to make a 'finger' small enough to fit into the single lug.


Do you think the hack used his hack saw to do it? :jester:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Do you think the hack used his hack saw to do it? :jester:


 
:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Looks like the double lug has been ground off or cut down to make a 'finger' small enough to fit into the single lug.


I wish I'd thought of that one. Clever hack indeed.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I think we better start put in a Hack or wacko photo section to see who top the whole thing.

That was pretty nutty there sound like one of the stupid hack have gall to break a bit of codes.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> I think we better start put in a Hack or wacko photo section to see who top the whole thing.
> 
> That was pretty nutty there sound like one of the stupid hack have gall to break a bit of codes.
> 
> ...


 
Marc I have one thing to say about the gall of that hack.....


"No problem...it works doesen't it" :laughing::laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Marc I have one thing to say about the gall of that hack.....
> 
> 
> "No problem...it works doesen't it" :laughing::laughing:


 
I think that sum up very nice with that one and I think I should change my signiture line to advoid any more suprise on moi.,,,, :laughing:


Merci.
Marc


----------

